# BenjaminGoldmanMusic (New Site!)



## BenG (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Guys!

Here my new website which hopefully will showcase a bit more of my music, films and past work. I used a template via Sqaurespace and was realty pleased with how everything turned out


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey Ben,
Just a quick critique of your web design from a producer perspective. I am a bit confused by the terms Audio Video and Work as your headers. I think I get what your intention is by separating and categorizing in this fashion, but it can be a bit confusing to a potential producer or director coming across your website. These words are vague, encompassing terms in the industry and when I see "video" my first assumption is that you have some sort of video skills to showcase or video services to offer. 

Instead of "work" perhaps use a more specific term to let the viewer know that the following page is actually more of a Credits list, an overview of your portfolio projects you've worked on and clients you've worked with. 

I absolutely loved your work on hyperspace madness! I've been familiar with it since Autodesk started advertising their push into games middleware solutions and featured this demo as a showcase concept.

I hope this criticism doesn't come across as condescending or negative in any way, merely offering my gut reaction to my experience with browsing your website. The more clearly your website can communicate with your prospective clients, the easier it will be to sell them on your services!


----------



## BenG (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks so much for the feedback! I definitely appreciate the help 
and have sent you a PM

Ben


----------

